# Hand feeding ....... good or bad?



## Petra Sarikova (Jul 28, 2015)

We have just received from grandparents a turtle baby. My kids started to feed it from hand and I am not sure if is good or bad for turtle. Do you have any experience? It looks like turtle has problem to eat byitself. Should the kids stop to do that? 

Here is our little lady prince or princess link:


----------



## dmmj (Jul 29, 2015)

Cute but bad in the long run. Some get spoiled or lazy (tortoises not lids ). One of two pieces won't hurt. Just don't make it an everythim thing


----------



## Petra Sarikova (Jul 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Cute but bad in the long run. Some get spoiled or lazy (tortoises not lids ). One of two pieces won't hurt. Just don't make it an everythim thing



Thanks a lot for your time to reply my question. I need to talk to my kids. Have a nice day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a tortoise that was hand fed and babied and carried around by his previous owner. 
Hand feeding is fine if you're sure that you and your family will always own him and always feed him in part by hand.
In my case, I have a very needy and desperate tortoise that wants me to feed him and pick him up constantly...And I have very little time to do that.
You can imprint on them or let them be tortoises. It's up to you.


----------

